# (i think) new WIFI tether APP



## icebear

i found a APP called FoxFI its still in beta but it is Free and i get no errors back from using it and my laptop,xbox, and other cell phones can connect to it just fine at first my laptop was not connecting to it but after a few secs it started working just fine just wanted to give a heads up if people were having trouble to connect to laptops and other stuff to there wifi tether as i did

Also saw some reviews that it works for the Charge as well


----------



## buffaloquinn

icebear said:


> i found a APP called FoxFI its still in beta but it is Free and i get no errors back from using it and my laptop,xbox, and other cell phones can connect to it just fine at first my laptop was not connecting to it but after a few secs it started working just fine just wanted to give a heads up if people were having trouble to connect to laptops and other stuff to there wifi tether as i did
> 
> Also saw some reviews that it works for the Charge as well


Installed and ran it on two Strats, one rooted one not. Works fine on both, including WPA security (which I have yet to get working on the others I've tried). Only issue so far has been it seems to FC the status bar. I'm guessing it's trying to post some kind of update there and it isn't working.


----------



## nanheeje

yeah i like this app actually but..the only problem is FC the status bar.......

Does anyone know how to reset status bar before I actually restart the phone?


----------



## p_025

Thanks for this, I've been wanting an infrastructure access point ever since I learned tethering existed! Now I can properly tether my DS and Android tablet to the internet.

Hopefully they fix the status bar force close soon. But yeah, it's working completely.


----------



## icebear

yea my status bar allways resets i sent a email and told him about the bug so hope it gets fixed


----------



## K-Rich

Where did you find this, I do not find it in the market.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## buffaloquinn

K-Rich said:


> Where did you find this, I do not find it in the market.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


I just searched market for it on my Strat, it's there.


----------



## K-Rich

Doh! i found it..... as for the status bar crashing.... not sure.... but couldn't we just restart it from a terminal? something like 'am startservice -n com.android.systemui/.SystemUIService' i think should work.....

tried to test but it didn't crash the status bar this time.... odd.... should work though.


----------



## buffaloquinn

K-Rich said:


> Doh! i found it..... as for the status bar crashing.... not sure.... but couldn't we just restart it from a terminal? something like 'am startservice -n com.android.systemui/.SystemUIService' i think should work.....
> 
> tried to test but it didn't crash the status bar this time.... odd.... should work though.


It just had an update since some of the posts about the status bar crashes. Maybe they fixed the issue.


----------



## K-Rich

Well, it crashed again and I tried what I said.... it failed... will look for a way though... I know that is close to the right command.

I got the update last night... same issue is still there.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjrssibelle

buffaloquinn said:


> Installed and ran it on two Strats, one rooted one not. Works fine on both, including WPA security (which I have yet to get working on the others I've tried). Only issue so far has been it seems to FC the status bar. I'm guessing it's trying to post some kind of update there and it isn't working.


How did you get it to work? I always get limited access when I tried to use it with my PC...

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## buffaloquinn

Tjrssibelle said:


> How did you get it to work? I always get limited access when I tried to use it with my PC...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


What do you mean by limited access?


----------



## icebear

works fine for me on rooted strat but i dont use any security and i didnt change any of the settings


----------



## gdog1977

Go into your command prompt with administrator access, type ipconfig/ release then ipconfig /renew. Should do the trick. Or reboot your machine. Or disable and re-enable the WIFI adapter.


----------



## alfalfa

I downloaded it off the market and it worked forme no problem.......good find


----------



## K-Rich

The latest update fixed the status bar crash 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjrssibelle

buffaloquinn said:


> What do you mean by limited access?


There's a little yellow icon on the wifi signal and when I clicked on it it said limited or no internet access, even though there the signal is strong, also i cannot access any sites while im connected


----------



## Tjrssibelle

gdog1977 said:


> Go into your command prompt with administrator access, type ipconfig/ release then ipconfig /renew. Should do the trick. Or reboot your machine. Or disable and re-enable the WIFI adapter.


It works now with gdog1977's advice with the cmd prompt...now how to reenable the wifi adapter for my home wifi network?


----------



## K-Rich

K-Rich said:


> The latest update fixed the status bar crash
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


or not... crashed. weird and random.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## p_025

It's definitely fixed now. Now they just need to fix the issue with hotspot turning off while using other apps and/or screen off and it'll be great!


----------



## aeidian

Or you can try this:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.svtechpartners.wifihotspot&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5zdnRlY2hwYXJ0bmVycy53aWZpaG90c3BvdCJd

There's a free lite version you can try to see if it works. Worked for me without root, so I bought it. I've since rooted and it still works. No errors, connects to everything I've tried so far.


----------



## ssjtiamat

FoxFi has been working great for me too. I reported on another site that even though I had no problems at first, lately I have experienced some major issues with both Barnacle and OpenGarden. I was pointed to FoxFi and have been able to run a wifi tether for myself problem-free ever since!

sent from [rooted] A200 / running greezaROM v9001.1


----------



## c2thej

Very nice. This could come in handy!


----------



## geemac322

Works well on my TI-X ROM. Paired up a windows xp machine pretty easily. Dropped the connection after a few minutes, but I still need to check for that update.


----------



## ssjtiamat

The only thing is, and I just noticed this yesterday (didn't think it happened before) is that after starting FoxFi the app got the phone to start its Mobile HotSpot native app which also made the icon appear in the notification bar. This ended up annoying the crap out of me and the absolute only way I could find to shut it down was to reboot the phone. Even stopping FoxFi did not turn it off.

Anybody else notice this?

sent from [rooted] A200 / running greezaROM v9001.1


----------



## geemac322

FoxFi is working perfectly for me. My daughter's iPod stayed connected for over 7 mins pullin down data like strat! Lol! FYI running TweakStock 1.4 and the ICS theme beta 1.1


----------

